# Big purchase!!!



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

A few months ago, a good friend and I decided to go halfsies on a big purchase....TWO compound bows from goodwill, for five bucks apiece.
Eyes it was a killer deal, and yes something was broken! My bow has a cracked limb, it's tiny(2-3mm) and it's only in the outer layer, AND I have basically fixed it with fiberglass resin.
My question is not whether I should shoot it, I know it's dangerous, but has anyone else repaired a compound bow? In a SHTF situation, after a while I think bows will be a major thing, at least until we fix enough to begin reforming brass.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would not use it. You risk a possible severe injury doing this. Even less than severe injuries can be devastating or deadly in a SHTF situation. Ditch it or trade it to some one you do do like/trust post SHTF


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd pass on using that bow. I'm not saying or implying anything other than that. 

If you contacted the manufacture they might show you some love, then again maybe not. Asking doesn't cost anything.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

They are so cheap new, does anyone ever use a unknown used cracked bow???


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

STOP!!!

Now, have the limbs, limb pockets, cams and riser inspected at a pro shop. Then, replace the harness and string. After that, hunt it to death, great deal! If it a Parker it may have a lifetime warranty on the limbs too.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Chipper said:


> They are so cheap new, does anyone ever use a unknown used cracked bow???


Cheap? A well outfitted bow usually runs me 1300.00


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Have you looked to see if you can just purchase a replacement limb?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

^^^ What he said ^^^


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

So... It's a PSE Nova 2. Mixed reviews.
It is not strung, or cabled. I have the cables and pullies, no string.
I plan to re cable and re string it, bit not until the limb I figured out.
PSE does not have limbs.
I have not located any online.
I realize new bows are affordable, but I would like to fix this one, as a matter of principle.
Also, I am not sure how the pulleys are meant to be oriented when I but it together...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sounds like it was worth ........ about 5 bucks.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Yeah about five bucks. That's the point.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> So... It's a PSE Nova 2. Mixed reviews.
> It is not strung, or cabled. I have the cables and pullies, no string.
> I plan to re cable and re string it, bit not until the limb I figured out.
> PSE does not have limbs.
> ...


I have no experience in this, but I don't think you can just put the pulleys on and restring it. There is, I believe, a "machine" for that. I don't think it is like a recurve in that respect.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Yes a bow press. I have a clamp and lever system...


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Depending on the brand of bow there is a limb manufacturer that make a few select limbs for specific bows. Barnsdale archery. They make the limbs for Hoyt. You check them out in the off chance that they make replacements. Otherwise see if the brand manufacturer still make your limb.


----------



## bearsergeant (Jan 28, 2017)

Don’t take that dangerous thing back to Goodwill to re-donate it - please discard it appropriately and invest in a safe proper bow.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hope you can find a new limb for it, otherwise - too dangerous.

I'm keeping my eye out for one of those miniature crossbow thingies that mount on your wrist, like in Mad Max. The weight of the tiny bolts might be a problem unless I can locate some depleted uranium bar stock. Very handy for taking out a roo here and there.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My Daddy always said the invention of the cross bow did more to advance war fare than did the advent of gun powder. Get a cross bow young man. All of the Arkie deer hunting branch of the clan has one so they must work pretty good. 
Crosman XR175 Centerpoint Recurve Crossbow | Academy


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Damskienet (Feb 12, 2017)

Interestingly, I have to take a closer look


----------



## jeager (Apr 7, 2017)

jim-henscheli said:


> A few months ago, a good friend and I decided to go halfsies on a big purchase....TWO compound bows from goodwill, for five bucks apiece.
> Eyes it was a killer deal, and yes something was broken! My bow has a cracked limb, it's tiny(2-3mm) and it's only in the outer layer, AND I have basically fixed it with fiberglass resin.
> My question is not whether I should shoot it, I know it's dangerous, but has anyone else repaired a compound bow? In a SHTF situation, after a while I think bows will be a major thing, at least until we fix enough to begin reforming brass.


No.
In case that isn't understandable let me say it another way.

No. Not only NO but HELL NO!
I just happen to know a fellow that owned an archery shop and was a champion target archer.
He installed an over draw to shoot shorter arrows thus gain a tad more speed.
One limb developed a very small crack. He thought just in the finish.
The limb exploded sending shards though his arm and breaking a bone.
But go ahead and be my guest and shoot the thing.
Got medical insurance?


----------

